# Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch



## BO1985 (17. August 2009)

HI Leute
ich fahre im September nach Holland auf eine kleine Insel namens Terschelling ... möchte dort gerne mit der Spinnrute auf Wolfsbarsch angeln...
nun habe ich einige fragen da ich wenig erfahrung mit dem meeresangeln habe.
was für eine rute brauche ich? reicht eine "normale" Spinnrute wie ich sie auch zum hechtangeln benutze oder sollte man eine angel benutzen mit der man weiter werfen kann?
was für köder sind vielversprechend?
wo lohnt es sich zu angeln? auf der nordseite(sandstrand) zum meer raus, oder lieber auf der südseite richtung festland? übrigends befindet sich auf der südseite ein großer hafen.
soll ich bei ebbe oder bei flut angeln...und wann ist ebbe oder flut gibt es da feste zeiten
hoffe ihr könnt mir  weiterhelfen


----------



## xBerndx (17. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*

Zur letzten Frage: Es gibt für jede Region einen Tidenkalender wo die Zeiten für Hoch- und Niedrigwasser drinstehen. Einfach mal googeln.
Zum Rest kann ich leider nix sagen.


----------



## BO1985 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*

jo danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## mr_endorphine (17. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu hier im Forum und auch ein Anfänger was das Angeln angeht. Als Kind hab ich zwar öfters geangelt aber ohne Fachwissen. Ich war letzte Woche aber wieder im Hollandurlaub und habe dort dann mit dem Angeln begonnen. ich wollte auf Wolfsbarsch gehen und habe auch eine gute Stelle empfohlen bekommen. Die ersten 2 Tage hab ich mit Schwimmer und Wattwürmern geangelt und keiner hat gebissen. Am dritten Tag hab ich dann einen Wobbler gekauft. Der ist schwimmend und hat keine Tauchschaufel. Als ich das dritte mal ausgeworfen habe hat dann einer gebissen. An den folgenden 2 Tagen hab ich dann nichts mehr gefangen. Jetzt hätte ich gerne Tips dazu. Meine rute war recht günstig und ist 4 Meter lang daher ist das Twitchen ziemlich anstrengend. Gibt es auch Wobbler die von selbst eine Schwimmbewegung machen? Welche Art von Kunstköder sollte ich benutzen? Einen Wobbler mit Tauchschaufel oder nicht? schwimmend, schwebend oder sinkend? Ich bin mir auch unsicher das ich das Twitchen überhaupt richtig gemacht habe.
Das sind zwar ziemlich viele Fragen aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Schonmal vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## BO1985 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*

möchte mich verbessern... ich fahr anfang oktober nach terschelling um auf wolsbarsch zu angeln


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*

Schau mal hier...
http://www.wolfsbarsch.com/
..da wird dir geholfen!


----------



## takezo (25. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*

gerade aus dem nordseeurlaub zurück. was soll ich sagen, leider waren nur 2 angeltage drin, der wind machte uns einen strich durch die rechnung. 
also 2 tage a 1,5-2std angeln u geschätze 50 wolfsbarsche! absolute sternstunden!:vik: 24 kamen mit zum filetieren der rest darf noch wachsen u kommt im nächsten jahr mit. 3 große um die 70cm, das macht laune!
jeder wurf ein treffer, so macht angeln spass!!!

muss aber anmerken das solche momente nicht der standard sind. mein vater hat im vorfeld 3wochen lang gefischt u in diesen 3 wochen nur eine einstellige anzahl verbucht. habe selbst schon oft tagelang ohne erfolg gefischt u irgendwann stimmt einfach alles, wetter, tiede standort u es geht ab. 

technisch is da meiner meinung nach auch nicht großartig was zu beachten. nicht zu leichte rute (meine cts-est wg -30gr war teilweise leicht überfordert, die -90gr version die mein sonst nicht angelnder kumpel gefischt hat war in allen bereichen ausreichend, wolfsbarsche sind wahre raketen, nicht unterschätzen!!!), große blinker (lassen sich am besten werfen), bremse richtig einstellen, weit werfen u das wars....

der kumpel welcher über geringe vorkenntnisse im angeln verfügt hat im übrigen, zumindest so lange es noch hell war ,ähnlich gut gefangen wie ich. riesiges tamtam is hier also übertrieben, wenn welche da sind beißen die gierig auf alles was annährend ihrem beuteschema gleicht....

gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*

Hallo takezo,#h

Glückwunsch zu den vielen Drills.#6
Verräts du uns auch,in welcher Nordseeecke du warst?:m
Ich habe mich im Juni an der Oosterschelde sehr schwer
getan.Nur 3 kleine Wölfe in 2 Tagen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## jottweebee (25. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*

@ takezo

Petri zu dem Erfolg.

Aber die Nordsee ist groß. Wo hattest du diese Supertage?


----------



## takezo (27. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*

nich allzu weit von dir entfernt, holland war es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (12. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*



takezo schrieb:


> also 2 tage a 1,5-2std angeln u geschätze 50 wolfsbarsche! absolute sternstunden!:vik: 24 kamen mit zum filetieren der rest darf noch wachsen u kommt im nächsten jahr mit. 3 große um die 70cm, das macht laune!




Hallo , 
von mir auch Glückwunsch zu dem Erfolg.
Ich möchte an dieser Stelle darauf hinweisen, dass man sich bei der Entnahme von Wolfsbarschen zurückhalten sollte.
Der Wolfsbarsch ist ein sehr langsam wachsender Fisch und daher werden die Bestände durch hohe Entnahme besonders gefährdet. 
Bei solchen Entnahmen wie der oben genannten werden die Bestände innerhalb kurzer Zeit zusammenbrechen (siehe diesjährige Lage in den Niederlanden).
Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## takezo (16. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*

blabla bla. wenn du dir meinen bericht genau durchgelesen hättest dann solltest du bemerkt haben das ich 
a) über die hälfte wieder zurückgesetzt habe.
b) kannst du nicht wissen darum sage ich es dir jetzt: ich die kleinen grundsätzlich zurücksetzte sofern diese nicht verletzt sind...
c) solche tage auch nich oft vorkommen u wenn ich bock hab meine truhe für den winter zu füllen dann mach ich das.
(zumal ich auch nicht jede woche zum wb angeln komme...)
d) meiner erfahrung nach der wb-.bestand seit etlichen jahren von jahr zu jahr merklich!! steigt (wenn du immer weniger fängst, sry, evtl machst was verkehrt? Ich hoffe ja zumindest das sich deine fundierten äußerungen auf praktische erfahrungen zurückführen lassen und nicht auf das studium einer allbekannten i-net-seite)

finde solche anmerkungen immer etwas affig, sry. komme mir bei sowas immer etwas zu unrecht an den pranger gestellt vor was ich nicht prickelnd finde. ja, ich esse gerne fisch u das auch im winter wenn man diesen nicht fangen kann. zu der lage in holland kann ich nichts sagen, denke aber nicht das sich die entnahmen von einigen anglern auf den bestand an wb in der nordsee ausdwirken, denke da sind die schuldigen, bzw die ursachen, wohl anderswo zu suchen. 

mfg


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (16. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*

Es ehrt dich, dass du über 50% zurückgesetzt hast.
Aber dann bleiben noch die 24 Barsche, die du geknüppelt hast. Da du ja die kleinen zurücksetzt frage ich mich, was du mit 24 großen Wolfsbarschen machst. Deine Entnahme finde ich stark übertrieben und maßlos.
Das ist meine Meinung dazu und davon rücke ich auch nicht ab.

Der Wolfsbarschbestand wurde an der holländischen Küste auch von Jahr zu Jahr besser.
Jeder hat so gedacht wie du.
Und in den letzten beiden Jahren werden die Gesichter immer länger, da kaum noch Barsche gefangen werden.
Das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung und nicht von irgendeiner Seite.

Aber wenn du meinst, dass dein Vorgehen in Ordnung ist mach so weiter.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## troutmaster69 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*



takezo schrieb:


> blabla bla. denke aber nicht das sich die entnahmen von einigen anglern auf den bestand an wb in der nordsee ausdwirken, denke da sind die schuldigen, bzw die ursachen, wohl anderswo zu suchen.




|abgelehnWenn jeder so wie du denken würde, würde es in absehbarer Zeit wohl keine Wolfsbarsche mehr geben. 

25 Wolfsbarsche, davon 3 um die 70cm wieviel Kg Fisch brauchst du denn zum Überwintern |kopfkrat 

*Sorry aber das ist purer Egoismus!!!*


----------



## takezo (16. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*

#6
albern, denke ich kann schon ganz gut selber beurteilen was u wieviel in meine truhe passt...mir gehts beim angeln halt nicht zuletzt auch um ein schönes stück filet in der pfanne (man mag es kaum glauben, teilweise mehrmals die woche:vik:  denn die truhe ist ja gott sei dank immer gut gefülllt) u nicht nur um geile fotos...


thema is damit für mich vom tisch. werde aus rücksicht auf eure c&r-gemüter zukünftig nix mehr von "geknüppelten" (ganz tolle bezeichnung!!Hut ab!) Fängen berichten und mir lieber eure fangberichte durchlesen damit ich dann auch weiss wo es wieder was zu "knüppeln" gibt!

mfg


----------



## noworkteam (17. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*



takezo schrieb:


> #6
> thema is damit für mich vom tisch. werde aus rücksicht auf eure c&r-gemüter zukünftig nix mehr von "geknüppelten" (ganz tolle bezeichnung!!Hut ab!) Fängen berichten und mir lieber eure fangberichte durchlesen damit ich dann auch weiss wo es wieder was zu "knüppeln" gibt!
> 
> mfg


 
*Ich bedanke mich bei den Moralaposteln für das erneute Vergraulen eines Berichteschreibers.*

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch.*


----------



## mitläufer (17. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*

Hallo,

richtig noworkteam, ich finde auch, dass den Schreibern hier der Spaß nicht genommen werden sollte. 

Ich persönlich habe vor meinem Urlaub in Holland häufig das Board aufgesucht und war sehr dankbar für den motivierenden Bericht von Dir Takezo! 

Auch wenn ich persönlich das Fischen früher eingestellt hätte - Du hast ja geschrieben, dass diese Sternstunde eine Ausnahme war daher sei es Dir absolut gegönnt!

Ich war Anfang September in der Nähe von Renesse/Seeland/Holland. Durch Berichte im Anglerboard (Danke an Rob, Takezo & Co.!) zum Wolfsbarschfischen (geeignete Stellen, Zeit, Köder etc.) konnte ich als Anfänger mit meinem Sohn ein paar Fische für den Grill erbeuten. Was war der Kleine (5 Jahre) stolz...

Ort: Westenschouwen Strand, Nähe Osterscheldedamm an Steinpackung, nicht weit raus
Zeit: Zweite Sept-Woche, Kurz vor Hochwasser bis 1 Std. danach , Bisse hauptsächlich bei ablaufendem Wasser
Ausrüstung: 2 Spinnangeln, Grundblei 40g/100g, 30er Schnur
Köder: Seeringelwurm (netter kleiner Angelladen im Steenweg in Westenschouwen mit reichlich fetten Seeringlern für 4,-€)
Fänge: Einen Tag 5 Wolfsbarsche (2 kleine zurück, 3 maßige gegrillt - haben zum ersten mal Wolfsbarsch gegessen, seeehr lecker!) 
Es wäre noch mehr gegangen aber wg. unserer Tochter (2 Jahre) mußten wir pünktlich heim. Nächster Tag gleicher Ort gleiche Zeit gleiche Bedingungen kein Zupfer. Da zeigt sich wie rastlos die Wolfsbarsche im Rudel umherziehen.

Allen Wolfsbarschanglern für die letzten Tage der Saison in D/NL ein Petri Heil! #h


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (17. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*



takezo schrieb:


> #6
> albern, denke ich kann schon ganz gut selber beurteilen was u wieviel in meine truhe passt...mir gehts beim angeln halt nicht zuletzt auch um ein schönes stück filet in der pfanne (man mag es kaum glauben, teilweise mehrmals die woche:vik:  denn die truhe ist ja gott sei dank immer gut gefülllt) u nicht nur um geile fotos...
> 
> 
> ...




Ich esse auch gerne mal nen leckeren Fisch. Daher gehe ich auch angeln aber ich entnehme mit Maß. Allerdings finde ich es übertrieben wenn man immer ne ganze Truhe voll haben muß. 
Ein anderer Ausdruck als knüppeln fällt mir bei 24 Barschen auch nicht ein. Von nachhaltiger Fischerei und Abschlagen der Beute kann da nicht mehr die Rede sein.
Aber es bleibt ja jedem selber überlassen was er tut.

@noworkteam
Wenn jemand nicht kritikfähig ist (schon die erste Antwort mit einem "blabla" zu beginnen und die nächste mit einem "albern" zu beginnen spricht dafür) ist das nicht mein Problem. 
Ich dachte unter Erwachsenen Leuten kann man auch mal einen kritischen Beitrag schreiben und nicht alles hochleben lassen was hier geschrieben und getan wird.

Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## noworkteam (17. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*



HardcoreFlyfisher schrieb:


> @noworkteam
> Wenn jemand nicht kritikfähig ist (schon die erste Antwort mit einem "blabla" zu beginnen und die nächste mit einem "albern" zu beginnen spricht dafür) ist das nicht mein Problem.
> Ich dachte unter Erwachsenen Leuten kann man auch mal einen kritischen Beitrag schreiben und nicht alles hochleben lassen was hier geschrieben und getan wird.
> 
> ...


 
Das hat nichts mit Kritikfähigkeit zutun, sondern mit der hier im Forum immer wieder, wie in diesem Fall auch, sofort vorhandenen, moralischen 
angelkorrekten (Fisch)weltanschauung, bei welcher dem Berichtenden Fehlverhalten oder auch Mitschuld am Rückgang der Fischart xyz vorhält.
Und dies bei Einhaltung der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen.

Ganz witzig wird die Angelegenheit, wenn ein solcher ( nicht Du) Kritiker auf der anderen Seite selbst mal z.B. beim Zanderangeln sich mal ein paar in die Tüte steckt, deren Gewicht auch nicht auf einmal in der Pfanne landen dürften...

Fakt ist das das sofortige kritische moralische Antworten die Berichtfrequenz nach untern sinken lässt. 

Gruß


----------



## snofla (17. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Kritikfähigkeit zutun, sondern mit der hier im Forum immer wieder, wie in diesem Fall auch, sofort vorhandenen, moralischen
> angelkorrekten (Fisch)weltanschauung, bei welcher dem Berichtenden Fehlverhalten oder auch Mitschuld am Rückgang der Fischart xyz vorhält.
> Und dies bei Einhaltung der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen.
> 
> ...



Gut gebrüllt Jan :m


----------



## takezo (17. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*

um es jetzt auf die spitze zu treiben, in diesem besonderen fall wurden die fische für ein essen mit meinen arbeitskollegen entnommen (29, musste also noch einiges an zandern knüppeln damit das reicht....). 

mir macht es nämlich auch mal spass freunden, bekannten und kollegen solche kulinarischen genüsse zu unterbreiten. das essen ist diesen freitag, ich werde es mir nicht nehmen lassen einige fotos des geselligen abends reinzustellen u somit zu dokumentieren wie viel spass geknüppelter fisch machen kann.

schade finde ich das nicht zu erst hinterfragt wird sondern gleich rumgemosert, wo soll man da noch die muse zur "kritikfähigkeit" finden? Ich hab einfach keinen bock mich für die entnahme von fisch zu rechtfertigen. diese c&r kacke geht mir persönlich einfach auf den geist, ich geh angeln um fisch zu fangen u diesen zu essen, nicht für fotos ect.. wenn andere das anders sehen sollten is das auch ok für mich (mehr zum knüppeln für mich!! besten dank!) aber bitte ihr weltverbesserer spart euch doch die versuche mir ein schlechtes gewissen zu machen, ich hab nämlich keins dabei. habe mittlerweile oft das gefühl das der eigentliche sinn des aangelsportes, für mich nämlich fisch zu fangen u diesen einer vernüftigen verwendung zuzuführen, immer mehr in hintertreffen gerät u "normalen" anglern, als einen solchen würde ich mich bezeichnen, es schon fast als verbrechen angelastet wird wenn diese tatsächlich fisch essen. ja wo sind wir denn???? wer ist hier krank???? so, u wenn du dich an meiner unfähigkeit zur kritik störst dann komm mir nich mit so einer subtilen attacke.      
Bin mit sicherheit keiner der einfach alles abschlägt was ihm ans band kommt insofern regen mich solche dummen u unsachlichen (da keine informationen über etwaige hintergründe, s.oben) kommentare einfach auf.
aber knipst ihr ma schön weiter u fügt fischen grundlos (da keine verwendung, nur für den spass?) schmerzen zu. so könnte man das nämlich auch sehen wenn man will.....

so, schon wieder auf so eine überflüssige diskussion eingelassen, #q, egal, fotos stell ich nächste woche trotzdem rein. 

gruß an die neider!


----------



## goeddoek (17. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*

@ Takezo

Ich habe in keinem Posting was von C&R gelesen. Also - immer locker bleiben :m

So - nun hat ja jeder dazu Stellung genommen, nun gehts wieder weiter mit dem Thema Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch #6


----------



## takezo (17. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*

ach is doch immer der gleiche kram....ich klinke mich aus!


----------



## noworkteam (17. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*



takezo schrieb:


> um es jetzt auf die spitze zu treiben, in diesem besonderen fall wurden die fische für ein essen mit meinen arbeitskollegen entnommen (29, musste also noch einiges an zandern knüppeln damit das reicht....).
> 
> mir macht es nämlich auch mal spass freunden, bekannten und kollegen solche kulinarischen genüsse zu unterbreiten. das essen ist diesen freitag, ich werde es mir nicht nehmen lassen einige fotos des geselligen abends reinzustellen u somit zu dokumentieren wie viel spass geknüppelter fisch machen kann.
> 
> ...


 
Alter Schwede, da sind Dir aber Fangzähne gewachsen...Respekt:m:m

_PS. Wie erklärst Du denn Deinen Freunden nun die blutunterlaufenen Augen wenn der Fisch auf den Tisch kommt ??_

_Gruß_


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (18. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*

Niemand wurde hier von mir angeriffen.
Ich habe lediglich dein Posting als Anlaß genommen, für eine gemäßigte Fischentnahme zu werben.
Aber versuch ruhig weiter mich in die C&R Ecke zu drängen, in die ich nicht gehöre (hatte ich aber schon erwähnt).

@takezo: Da ich glaube, dass wir beide zu sehr auf unsere Standpunkte pochen (und den fehlenden persönlichen Kontakt die eigentliche Aussage falsch ankommt) wird diese Online-Diskussion zu keinen Ergebnis führen.

Ich hoffe, dass ich doch ein paar Leute zum Nachdenken bewegt habe.
Daher bin ich hier nun auch raus.
Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## goeddoek (18. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*

Ist schon "klasse" wie ein interessanter Thread "zerschrieben" werden kann |uhoh:

So, Jungs - macht euren kleinen Streit per PN aus. Das geht hier sonst über Seiten weiter und bringt nichts ein.

Also - ab hier wieder zum Thema !


----------



## Tanne236 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*

Hallo ich fahre am 20.07 für 3 Wochen nach Royan in den Urlaub und hatte vor mir die Spinnrute einzupacken und auf Wolfsbarsch zu gehen.

Doch wie sieht es aus mit den Regelungen ?
Habe das internet schon durchforstet doch finde sehr geteilte Meinungen.
Ist das Angeln am offenen Meer vom Ufer ohne Bescheinigung erlaubt?
Darf ich auch ohne Bescheinigung im Hafen angeln?

Vielleicht hat jemand Tipps zu ködern und gerät.


MfG


----------



## tim13 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*

Tach zusammen. 

Royan ich kann dir auch nicht helfen.

wir wollen mitte august nach baltrum und es auf wolfsbarsche versuchen. wollte mal fragen ob jemand dieses jahr schon vor ort war und was berichten kann?

MFG TT


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*

Hallo Tim,#h

mit Baltrum kann ich leider auch nicht helfen.|engel:


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*

Glaubt ihr das es au mit Gummifischen funktioniert?? 
( auf Wolfsbarsch)


----------



## Pippa (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*



Fischjäger 99 schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr das es au mit Gummifischen funktioniert??
> ( auf Wolfsbarsch)



Ehm...ja, doch!
Die letzten ~20 WB, die ich gefangen habe, bissen allesamt auf Gummi. 

Es kommt natürlich auf die Jahres- und Tageszeit an. Im November wirst du tagsüber von der Küste aus nicht so viele WB mit Gummifisch erwischen #d


----------



## Pippa (3. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch*

....ich erwarte hier noch einen Bericht! #h


----------

